# Agente ou A gente?



## Chadner

Tá, eu sei, é "a gente"...

tipo 
"A gente tá indo no show"
"A gente curte muito encher a cara e falar besteira"
"A gente não quer só comida a gente quer comida diversão, balé"

e por aí vai...

Sim, eu sei que assim é o certo... Então por que faço esse tópico?

É que foi só recentemente que fui descobrir que eu sempre escrevi "agente", em e-mails, msn, provavelmente até redações e trabalhos de faculdade!

Para mim, por algum motivo, "agente" sempre foi o correto! 

Tudo bem, é agente secreto, agente de imobiliaria ou o agente da voz passiva... Mas não pode TAMBÉM ser o sinonimo/substituto informal de "nós"? Por que é separado? Qual o nexo disso? Um pronome reto, que 
conjuga verbo, composto? Isso existe no português ou em outra língua?

 "nós vamos" = "a gente vai" ?

O curioso é que, quando se refere à primeira pessoa do plural, ao escolher entre "nós" ou "a gente", creio que boa parte dos paulistanos e agregados escolham "a gente", preste atenção em quantas pessoas de fato dizem, no dia a dia, NÓS. Pelo menos na sociedade que freqüento é plena a vantagem d'a gente, e na região que vocês moram?

E quantos será que escrevem corretamente?

Como se fala mais do que se escreve, o erro maior é geralmente na concordância, coisas como - "a gente estamos" ou "nóis vai"
mas isso eu tenho certeza que nunca errei, pelo contrário, sempre me preocupei o suficiente e sei que possuo um portugues muito bom.

O problema é que o "agente" é um erro comum, não é? Pelo menos algo que as pessoas geralmente não pensam antes de escrever? Escrevem por instinto e erram por vacilo?

--------

E para encerrar, gostaria de propor um debatezinho sobre essa coisa, pronome seiládoque, "A GENTE"... o que que é isso?! 

Uma locução pronomial, sendo "gente" o nucleo? Um pronome pessoal do caso torto?

Eu acho comico e dificil de entender como isso surgiu... Existe no español? "La gente"? Quer dizer/é usado para a mesma coisa?

E se eu quiser dizer que o povo, a gente está preocupada com a criminalidade? 

"a gente está preocupado" - nós ?
"a gente está preocupada" - o povo?

----------------------------------

Bom, altas duvidas que eu tenho, agradeço pelos interessados! desculpem pelos prováveis erros de portugueis e pelo post desorganizado, é que são 6 da manhã e eu tou podre hehehe

Abraços!


----------



## Macunaíma

Você está certo Chadner, é "a gente", e não "agente"; e a concordância é sempre com a terceira pessoa do singular, e, quando se refere a um grupo misto de homens e mulheres, usa-se o gênero masculino ( "a gente está preocupado..." ). Mas é claro que você já sabia disso, né?

Sabe que eu não sei qual a classe gramatical de "a gente"?! "Locução pronomial"? Deve estar na mesma categoria do não menos estranho "todo mundo"...

Cara, eu não entendi o que você quis dizer com "pronome reto que conjuga verbo composto"... O que é verbo composto?

Aqui em Minas Gerais "a gente" também é mais comum na fala do que "nós", e isso é uma característica do país inteiro, eu acho. Eu uso "nós" em uns 50% dos casos, mesmo na fala, por influência da minha mãe e dos meus avós que me criaram ( eles só falam "nós" ).

Bem, erro de concordância do tipo que você citou é bastante improvável. Nem precisa ter muita educação para se espantar com um "a gente vimos", "a gente estávamos", etc.

Boa pergunta: de onde veio "a gente"? É comum em Portugal como no Brasil? 

Abraços.


----------



## olivinha

O que eu reparai em “a gente”, é que muitas vezes em um mesmo período que começa com “a gente”, a concordância do verbo muda da 3ª do singular para a 1ª do plural uma vez que o sujeito é omitido. Por exemplo, outro dia me disseram:
“A gente decidiu ir, mas quando chegamos lá, estava chovendo.”
(Em vez de “a gente decidiu ir, mas quando chegou lá, estava chovendo.”)
 
O


----------



## Odinh

Acho que não é possível precisar de onde veio o 'a gente', mas não é difícil entender como a expressão evoluiu para abranger o próprio locutor, que afinal também fazia parte 'da gente'.

Não é uma coisa nova, há vários registros em textos clássicos. Sei que em Portugal também é usada, mas com que freqüência só os nossos amigos portugueses é que poderão dizer. 

Novo, acho eu, é o uso do 'a gente', no Brasil, fazendo as vezes da primeira pessoa no singular.


----------



## Outsider

Odinh said:


> Sei que em Portugal também é usada, mas com que freqüência só os nossos amigos portugueses é que poderão dizer.


É _muito_ frequente, embora menos que no Brasil, e existe também em outras línguas, como o espanhol. Em francês há o _on_, que tem sentido e etimologia parecidos.

Escreve-se separado porque o sentido original da expressão é a gente = toda a gente, as pessoas, o povo.


----------



## Alandria

*OutSide*.
No Italiano também, certo? Existe uma construção equivalente, mas não me lembro...
Se *Kurumin* puder me ajudar, também agradeço (você é fera em Italiano ).

Agora que você também citou o Espanhol, gostaria de saber com que circunstância é usado, só conheço o uso que equivale a "as pessoas, o povo", mas não a "nós". Acho que nesse sentido, não é usado no Espanhol.


----------



## Chadner

Então, eu quis dizer, um pronome pessoal reto e composto (de duas palavras) "a gente", claro que essa denominação provavelmente não existe

Tipo - os pronomes pessoais retos ensinados pelos gramáticos em 50 anos

 Eu
 Você
 Ele/Ela
 A gente
 Vocês
 Eles/Elas

Gostei de ver o pessoal se interessando, valeus


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> [...] e existe também em outras línguas, como o espanhol.


Perdão, parece que me precipitei aqui.


----------



## Alandria

Chadner said:


> Então, eu quis dizer, um pronome pessoal reto e composto (de duas palavras) "a gente", claro que essa denominação provavelmente não existe
> 
> Tipo - os pronomes pessoais retos ensinados pelos gramáticos em 50 anos
> 
> Eu
> Você
> Ele/Ela
> A gente
> Vocês
> Eles/Elas
> 
> Gostei de ver o pessoal se interessando, valeus



Será? O "nós" ainda tem uma forçinha, ainda existe muito o uso de "nós", mas com o "s" final comido, isso na maioria dos dialetos.

Não dá pra prever o futuro. Quando fui ao nordeste, fiquei impressionada com o uso do "tu", incrível a força que esse pronome ainda tem no nordeste (no norte também). Além disso, ele tem força também no RS e SC. No Rio, ouvi dizer que é usado, mas na minoria das situações.


----------



## uchi.m

Dependendo da situação e do contexto, eu particularmente acho mais confortável usar _a gente_ do que _nós_, porque _nós_ dá um certo ar de pedantismo.

No interior, quando os caboclos querem falar difícil, além de na 1a. pessoa do plural, também usam _nós_ na função de 1a. pessoa do singular. Muitas vezes, os verbos com final -ar são conjugados como se fossem -er, por exemplo:

nós comemos ---> nóis comemo
nós jantamos ---> nóis jantemo
nós andamos ---> nóis andemo
nós fomos ---> nóis fumo (essa é irregular )


----------



## Alandria

uchi.m said:


> nós comemos ---> nós comemo
> nós jantamos ---> nós jantemo
> nós andamos ---> nós andemo



Foi exatamente o que eu disse...


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal o único pronome que não se usa em linguagem corrente (ou pelo menos não se usa em 99% das conversas) é o "Vós". Ainda que se use "a gente" por experiência diria que o "nós" ainda é muito mais utilizado.
Quanto à segunda pessoa do singular, embora já tenha ouvido diversas vezes você, geralmente são em situações em que não existe confiança entre as pessoas. Existe até a expressão "tratar por tu", que significa ter confiança.


EDIT: Nós dá ar de pedantismo no Brasil? Que engraçado. Cá em Portugal é perfeitamente natural. Já agora, após ter pensado mais seriamente, o vós não tem um desuso assim tão exagerado. Acabei de me lembrar que pelo menos quando era criança, onde vivo existiam algumas pessoas que o usavam. Nem sempre bem, mas usavam. Não sei se ainda se usa tanto, porque agora não passo cá tanto tempo, mas é possível.


----------



## uchi.m

O *agente*, tudo junto,me fez lembrar do *afim*. Não sei por que se disseminou pela internet essa profusão de *afins *com significado de *a fim*, separado. Tem pessoas que, aliás, acham que *afim *é o certo e o único, no lugar onde deveria ser *a fim*.


----------



## Vanda

Eu não iria tão longe em dizer que* nós* dá ar de pedantismo por aqui. _Nós_ é o modo natural, neutro de dizermos. _A gente_ é como preferimos dizer coloquialmente!


----------



## Alandria

Acho que houve uma má interpretação aqui.
Uchi.m quis dizer que o "nós" dá um ar de pendantismo para ele, não para todos.


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Boa pergunta: de onde veio "a gente"? É comum em Portugal como no Brasil?



Muito frequente em registo informal.


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Não dá pra prever o futuro. Quando fui ao nordeste, fiquei impressionada com o uso do "tu", incrível a força que esse pronome ainda tem no nordeste (no norte também). Além disso, ele tem força também no RS e SC. No Rio, ouvi dizer que é usado, mas na minoria das situações.



Pois é, daí o perigo de se fazer certas generalizações. Mas que é tentador fazê-las, isso é (falo por mim, claro).


----------



## kurumin

No italiano da Toscana se usa NOI SI:

_Noi si va_ in discoteca. = _A gente vai_ na discoteca.
[noi si va = noi andiamo; a gente vai = nós vamos]

É tolerado por toscanismo.


----------



## Chadner

Nossa, de fato muito interessante a discussão gerada... 

Eu estou dizendo tudo isso de experiência própria como ser humano criado em São Paulo...

Digo que aqui na grande são paulo, "vós" é inexistente, "tu" só é usado por imigrantes de outros estados e o "nós" está caindo em desuso fortíssimo...

Sem contar que o emprego desses pronomes que eu proponho, iria dar uma aliviada no encargo que é aprender português, especialmente para um estrangeiro que precisa aprender de maneira prática

saltar do -  
eu quero
tu queres
ele quer
nós queremos
vós quereis
eles querem

para o, mais moderno e fácil - 

eu quero
você quer
ele quer
a gente quer
vocês querem
eles querem

o que vocês acham?


----------



## olivinha

Chadner said:


> Digo que aqui na grande são paulo, "vós" é inexistente, "tu" só é usado por imigrantes de outros estados e o "nós" está caindo em desuso fortíssimo...
> 
> o que vocês acham?


 
Pois eu diria que, pelo menos no Rio, o _nós_ está bem vivo (and kicking!). Em expressões usadíssimas no dia a dia como “vamos nessa?” ou “vamos embora?” acabariam ambíguas se conjugadas na 3ª do sing.
Dito isso, reconheço que uso "a gente” direto, mas não saberia dizer se mais ou menos que nós (que aliás não vejo nada de pedante no seu uso).
O


----------



## Outsider

Chadner said:


> Sem contar que o emprego desses pronomes que eu proponho, iria dar uma aliviada no encargo que é aprender português, especialmente para um estrangeiro que precisa aprender de maneira prática
> 
> saltar do -
> eu quero
> tu queres
> ele quer
> nós queremos
> vós quereis
> eles querem
> 
> para o, mais moderno e fácil -
> 
> eu quero
> você quer
> ele quer
> a gente quer
> vocês querem
> eles querem
> 
> o que vocês acham?


Os estrangeiros aprendem sem problemas as conjugações do espanhol, do francês e do italiano. Porque é que hão de ser mais _preguiçosos_ com o português? Acaso a nossa língua vale menos?  

A propósito, é interessante isso que diz da fala de São Paulo, mas lembre-se que a "sua" língua também é nossa. Aqui, o "nós" e o "tu" não estão a desaperecer, nem por sombras.


----------



## Vanda

Mesmo referindo a São Paulo acho que não podemos generalizar. Tenho parte de família e vários amigos em São Paulo e não observo _nós_ sendo ameaçado. Sim, há uma tendência brasileira, eu diria, de usar _a gente,_ mas isso não implica  o desaparecimento ou desuso de _nós_, apenas tem a ver com o contexto onde ambos são usados!


----------



## Chadner

Ah sim, Olivinha, bem lembrado...

Mas estava me referindo mesmo ao pronome pessoal RETO, nós... É muito dificil encontrar alguém, aqui em são paulo, que use frequentemente o "nós"...

Especialmente numa situação informal ou até emergencial... 

Tipo - 

(vou escrever como se fala, perdoem o portugues hiper urbano)

"- EI! Que  seis tão fazendo!?"
"- Nada! A gente só tava conversando!" 
"- Nada! Nós só estávamos conversando!" 

Não que esteja errado... Mas eu pergunto, numa situação como essa, é impossível imaginar alguém falando o "nós"... 

Bom, pelo menos na esfera social a qual eu pertenço, é raríssimo... E de fato emprega um pouco de sofisticação ou arrogancia à conversa...

"A gente tá indo pro cinema daqui a pouco"
"Nós estamos indo pro cinema daqui a pouco" , num contexto caseiro, falando com a mãe, por exemplo, pra mim não soa nem correta, soa falsa demais. Opiniões?

----------

Bom, já disse várias vezes, estou me referindo ao emprego do "nós" ao conjugar um verbo... Nós iríamos, nós falamos, nós pensávamos.. Em casos assim, eu diria que é muito mais prático e verdadeiro usar o A gente iria, a gente fala, a gente pensava... Não por preguiça ou rebeldia, é o que me soa mais português... 

O ponto levantado pela Olivinha é interessante também.. "Vamos nessa", por exemplo, não é exatamente o mesmo caso mas mesmo assim há um tendência de se falar essa expressão de um modo "a gentês", é dificil alguém falar, de fato - "vamoSSS nessa", é mais comum você escutar - "vamo nessa?", não é mesmo? E isso não seria o mesmo caso do "nós" se transformando no "a gente"?

-----------

O ponto levantado pelo Outsider não creio que seja tão válido assim... Não disse que acho que o portugues seja uma lingua pior do que as outras ou mereça ser desconstruído para ficar mais simples, nada do tipo.. Portugues é a minha lingua mae e eu amo portugues! Desde que comecei a trabalhar dando aulas de ingles passei a amar de coração o portugues... 

Mas percebi que são duas linguas distintas, aquele português chato que você aprende na escola e o português lindo, sonoro e prático que se fala nas ruas das metrópoles, esse é o português que eu falo e admiro e promovo por onde vou. Sonho em ensinar esse português para estrangeiros, deve ser o máximo...

Mas assim como o Ingles se livrou do Thy, Thee e Thou nas suas gramáticas atualizadas, não vejo problema nenhum em editar uma gramática de lingua portuguesa sem o inútil vós. Ele tem uma conjugação individual para TODOS os verbos e tempos, e eu NUNCA usei isso! Pra que fazer um aprendiz perder tempo com isso? Literatura clássica até vai, mas português urbano nunca!

O tu, é obvio, é muito usado em várias partes do Brasil, mas num contexto paulista, tb não faz sentido ser ensinado em detrimento do você, ou algum paulista discordaria disso?

E é obvio que o nós ainda é o oficial, e provavelmente por muito tempo será assim... Mas o "a gente" é mais prático e comumente usado por praticamente todo o territorio nacional... É só questão de tempo...


----------



## Chadner

Se bem que falando no msn agora eu percebi onde eu uso o "nós"...

No final de uma frase! Eu acabei de digitar isso

"Ela saberá decidir melhor do que nois"

Sim, eu escrevi "nois", primeiro para poupar o esforço de achar o acento nesse teclado lixo que vos escrevo e segundo pq, é assim que eu falo! 

Presta atenção como você falaria essa frase, 

"Ela saberá decidir melhor do que nós", como você FALA essa frase? Nósss ou Nóis?


----------



## Odinh

^ Bem, eu falo 'nós', o 'nóis' do Lula eu só falo para acrescentar um tom de humor à frase.


----------



## olivinha

Chadner said:


> Sim, eu escrevi "nois", primeiro para poupar o esforço de achar o acento nesse teclado lixo que *vos *escrevo e segundo pq, é assim que eu falo!


 
Opa, Chadner, usando _nós_“ e (o que é pior) "VOS”?! Quem diria...


----------



## olivinha

Odinh said:


> ^ Bem, eu falo 'nós', o 'nóis' do Lula eu só falo para acrescentar um tom de humor à frase.


 
No Rio pronunciamos "nóis" naturalmente. 
O


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, *no msn*? Diria : melhor do que a gente.


----------



## edupa

olivinha said:


> No Rio pronunciamos "nóis" naturalmente.
> O


 

Legal Olivinha!

Em São Paulo também. Apesar de as mesmas pessoas que pronunciam "nóis", quando inqueridas a respeito, juram que pronunciam "nós".

Abraços!


----------



## Opera fan

Com certeza! Acabemos com o "nós" e com tudo que seja menos fácil de usar por quem nunca foi à escola. Desapareçam também a maior parte dos pronomes pessoais  - para que servem eles ? Palavras que requerem  -o, -lo, -lhe, e definitivamente -lo-ia, etc. etc. só servem para complicar; com o "você" todo o mundo se entende. E o conjuntivo, que droga! Por que não ir um pouco mais longe e  escrever do modo que as crianças falam? Com certeza, evoluamos até ao menor denominador comum!


----------



## kurumin

Vanda said:


> Mesmo referindo a São Paulo acho que não podemos generalizar. Tenho parte de família e vários amigos em São Paulo e não observo _nós_ sendo ameaçado. Sim, há uma tendência brasileira, eu diria, de usar _a gente,_ mas isso não implica o desaparecimento ou desuso de _nós_, apenas tem a ver com o contexto onde ambos são usados!


 
Em São Paulo

os pobres dizem NÓS VAI, NÓS É
a gente da classe média e a gente nobre diz A GENTE VAI, A GENTE É

NÓS é usado muito raramente.
eu morei um ano em SP capital e essa é a minha conclusão 

Quando NÓS é usado, nos contextos muito formais (''língua comercial''), quase sempre ele é usado com 
NÓS: nós falamos, nós irmos...[e não simples _falamos, irmos_]
O que já nos diz que português brasileiro já não é uma língua pro-drop
(como espanhol, italiano ou português lusitano)


----------



## kurumin

uchi.m said:


> porque _nós_ dá um certo ar de pedantismo.


também acho, soa como _passato remoto_ em italiano ou _whom_ em inglês


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Será? O "nós" ainda tem uma forçinha, ainda existe muito o uso de "nós", mas com o "s" final comido, isso na maioria dos dialetos.
> 
> Não dá pra prever o futuro. Quando fui ao nordeste, fiquei impressionada com o uso do "tu", incrível a força que esse pronome ainda tem no nordeste (no norte também). Além disso, ele tem força também no RS e SC. No Rio, ouvi dizer que é usado, mas na minoria das situações.


 
O tu não é usado em Salvador, embora se use a forma TE.
O tu é usado em Fortaleza:  
_tu se preocupa muito com isso_ 

ou em Recife:_ eu es__tou mandando um beijo pra tu_


----------



## kurumin

olivinha said:


> Pois eu diria que, pelo menos no Rio, o _nós_ está bem vivo (and kicking!). Em expressões usadíssimas no dia a dia como “vamos nessa?” ou “vamos embora?” acabariam ambíguas se conjugadas na 3ª do sing.
> Dito isso, reconheço que uso "a gente” direto, mas não saberia dizer se mais ou menos que nós (que aliás não vejo nada de pedante no seu uso).
> O


 
nós é usado com o verbo ir numa boa em expressões cristalizadas
como: VAMO(S) NESSA, VAMO(S) EMBORA, VAMO(S) VER

vamos + infinitivo é usado em vez do subjuntivo na língua falada:

_vamos ver_ - em vez de _vejamos_
_vamos começar_ - em vez de_ comecemos_
_vamos seguir_ - em vez de _sigamos_

_Mas, quando vamos + verbo __= futuro, é mais comum usar ''__a gente vai'' mesmo:_
amanhã a gente vai sair _é mais comum que _amanhã nós vamos sair_..._
amanhã nós vamos sair _é mais comum que_ amanhã vamos sair_..._


----------



## MOC

Então sempre é verdade que no Brasil há bastante gente que considera "nós" algo pedante.
É curioso, o uso de "nós" em Portugal é tão pedante como o uso da palavra "arroz" ou seja, nada.


----------



## Macunaíma

Gente, dizer que usar "a gente" na fala é uma maneira prática e legal de se expressar, nos poupando de um monte de inflexões verbais, tudo bem, concordo. Mas "nós" não está nem perto de se tornar obsoleto, e sinal de arrogância e pedantismo então, putz! Que viagem isso! Eu falo "nós" (nunca, jamais _nóis, _que eu acho até mais difícil de falar) numa boa, declino o verbo, lógico, conforme o figurino, e isso tudo acontece naturalmente, sem climão, sem olhares espantados...normal. "A gente" vem a calhar quando você está contando um caso, falando rápido, e tal, mas "nós" ainda não é coisa de velhinho de casaca pessoal.


----------



## kurumin

Leitura recomendada: 
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0102-44501998000200006&script=sci_arttext&tlng=pt

http://acd.ufrj.br/~pead/tema14/ponto25.html

http://kplus.cosmo.com.br/materia.asp?co=153&rv=Gramatica (o texto completo da citação abaixo)


> Há uma diferenciação no emprego de _nós_ e _a gente_ em relação a um uso mais restrito ou mais genérico. Houve maior favorecimento da forma _nós_ nas situações em que o falante expressa sua opinião pessoal. Ao utilizar _a gente_, o falante se descompromete com o seu discurso, comentando assuntos gerais e não particulares. Na referência a um grupo grande de pessoas, indeterminado e difuso, prefere-se _a gente_.​


16 - No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted. Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. Always acknowledge the source. All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.


----------



## Macunaíma

MOC said:


> Então sempre é verdade que no Brasil há bastante gente que considera "nós" algo pedante.
> É curioso, o uso de "nós" em Portugal é tão pedante como o uso da palavra "arroz" ou seja, nada.


 
Eu estou tão espantado com isso quanto você.


----------



## kurumin

Macunaíma said:


> Gente, dizer que usar "a gente" na fala é uma maneira prática e legal de se expressar, nos poupando de um monte de inflexões verbais, tudo bem, concordo. Mas "nós" não está nem perto de se tornar obsoleto, e sinal de arrogância e pedantismo então, putz! Que viagem isso! Eu falo "nós" (nunca, jamais _nóis, _que eu acho até mais difícil de falar) numa boa, declino o verbo, lógico, conforme o figurino, e isso tudo acontece naturalmente, sem climão, sem olhares espantados...normal. "A gente" vem a calhar quando você está contando um caso, falando rápido, e tal, mas "nós" ainda não é coisa de velhinho de casaca pessoal.


 
eu falo:

nós [nóiç] quando é isolado: entre vocês e nós

nós [noç] quando é ligado ao verbo: nós somos [nóçsõmuç] 

As formas de nós (exluindo a forma usadíssima: VAMOS) são consideradas ''pesadas'' na fala e são evitadas: a gente diria, a gente ir, viu a gente dançar
soa menos ''pesado'' que ''nos diríamos, nós irmos, viu-nos dançar' 

_A gente_ pode ser usado como objeto e como sujeito (bem como VOCÊ e VOCÊS) e por isso virou a forma preferida.


PS
Acontece que as classes menos favorecidas ainda usam NÓS com freqüência, mas muitas vezes com o verbo na terceira pessoa: _Nós vai, É nós na fita_ ou com formas inventadas: _Nós fumo, Nós falemo, nós vortemo..._

_verbo SER:_

_eu fui, tu/cê foi, ele foi, _
_nós fumo/foi, cês foro/foi, eles foro/foi_


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> O tu não é usado em Salvador, embora se use a forma TE.
> O tu é usado em Fortaleza:
> _tu se preocupa muito com isso_
> 
> ou em Recife:_ eu es__tou mandando um beijo pra tu_



Quando estive em Fortaleza, Teresina e São Luís, as formas "ti", "teu" e "contigo" não eram *nada* incomuns. 

Em São Luís chegam a usar o verbo conjugando-o na segunda pessoa, enquanto em Fortaleza e em Teresina o usam como 3ª pessoa. Foi apenas essa diferença que eu vi.


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Os estrangeiros aprendem sem problemas as conjugações do espanhol, do francês e do italiano. Porque é que hão de ser mais _preguiçosos_ com o português? Acaso a nossa língua vale menos?
> 
> A propósito, é interessante isso que diz da fala de São Paulo, mas lembre-se que a "sua" língua também é nossa. Aqui, o "nós" e o "tu" não estão a desaperecer, nem por sombras.


 
os livros de ensino de português lusitano já deixaram de mostrar as formas de VÓS:

eu _amo_
tu _amas_
ele _ama_
------------
nós _amamos_
vocês _amam_
eles _amam_





os livros de ensino de português brasileiro já deixaram de mostrar as formas de TU, mas ainda mostram as formas de NÓS:


eu _amo_
você _ama_
ele _ama_
_------------------------------_
a gente _ama_ / nós _amamos_
vocês _amam_
eles _amam_


----------



## MOC

Isso é verídico? Não fazia a mínima ideia. Quando andava na escola primária não existia "vocês". Sempre "vós".

Onde vivo, ainda que possa estar a desaparecer, o "vós" ainda é usado. Eu pessoalmente acho que nunca uso.


----------



## kurumin

A gente aprende todas as formas na escola - _eu, tu, você, ele, ela, a gente, nós, vós, vocês, eles, elas..._
Pelo menos eu aprendi todas elas  _Pronomes pessoais, formas de tratamento, expressões_  
Essas formas (sem _vós_ em Portugal; sem _vós/tu_ mas com_ a gente_ no Brasil) são as formas usadas nos livros de ensino (ensino de _português como língua estrangeira_)...Eu dou aula de português


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> os livros de ensino de português lusitano já deixaram de mostrar as formas de VÓS:


E o que é que isso tem que ver com o que eu disse?


----------



## kurumin

Se vocês têm direito de abandonar _o vós_
a gente tem direito de abandonar _o vós_, _o tu_ e_ o nós_  Ninguém é perfeito 

Já ouvi muitos portugueses dizendo que ''o plural de tu é vocês'' e ''o singular de vocês é tu''.
Então, a gente poderia dizer que aqui no Brasil ''o plural de eu é a gente''


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Se vocês têm direito de abandonar _o vós_
> a gente tem direito de abandonar _o vós_, _o tu_ e_ o nós_  Ninguém é perfeito


E os outros brasileiros estão todos de acordo com esse abandono?


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> E os outros brasileiros estão todos de acordo com esse abandono?


 
Acho que sim. Embora muitos gaúchos e nordestinos usem o tu, muitos consideram ''feio'' seu uso, porque é uma imitação de você:


eu vi você = eu vi tu
procurando você = procurando tu
dei para você = dei para tu
você se preocupa = tu se preocupa
você falou = tu falou
se você se for = se tu se for

 é o tu pronominal mas o você verbal 

Pergunta p/ os santistas e os cariocas se usam o tu.
Todos vão falar que não usam porque têm vergonha de reconhecer seu uso


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Todos vão falar que não usam porque têm vergonha de reconhecer seu uso


Que tristeza, ter vergonha de como se fala.


----------



## Alandria

A *imensíssima* maioria do Norte, Nordeste (- Bahia) e Sul (- Paraná) do país com certeza não concordaria com isso, Outside. São quase 3 regiões! Ah, e ainda tem o Rio de Janeiro.

O "vós" é necessário ser ensinado, porque está presente na literatura.
O "tu" (não no meu dialeto) e o "nós" ainda são correntes.

É a mesma coisa de eu dizer que o R retroflexo está em desuso no Brasil.

Vida longa ao "tu" e ao "r retroflexo"!


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Vida longa ao "tu" e ao "r retroflexo"!


 

_O tu_ e o _r retroflexo_ são censurados em minha cidade.
Fazer o quê? Não pertencem ao dialeto soteropolitano e são automaticamente rejeitados.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> A *imensíssima* maioria do Norte, Nordeste (- Bahia) e Sul (- Paraná) do país com certeza não concordaria com isso, Outside. São quase 3 regiões! Ah, e ainda tem o Rio de Janeiro.


 Parece que o uso do tu é censurado no Rio.
Deveríamos perguntar p/cariocas. Seu uso se ''popularizou'' graças à música funk (Kabukaki: tu vai embora; Boladona, esperando tu passar, altas horas da matina ) Mas nem todo carioca se identifica com _os morros_.


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Parece que o uso do tu é censurado no Rio.
> Deveríamos perguntar p/cariocas. Seu uso se ''popularizou'' graças à música funk (Kabukaki: tu vai embora; Boladona, esperando tu passar, altas horas da matina ) Mas nem todo carioca se identifica com _os morros_.



Eu também gostaria de uma confirmação melhor por parte dos cariocas. Me pergunto porque é evitado nas novelas e em filmes dublados no Rio de Janeiro. Já parou pra pensar? 

Ah, meu ex-namorado era de Sorocaba e usava o "tu + r retroflexo". Era bem engraçado.


----------



## kurumin

Eu já ouvi _o tu_ na novela ''Malhação''. É uma novela muito estranha, pois misturam a Zona Norte do Rio (sotaque, gírias) com a Zona Sul do Rio (praias, bairros, luxo).


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> E os outros brasileiros estão todos de acordo com esse abandono?


 
Não, digo SEM vergonha!! E que me chamem de pedante.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Eu também gostaria de uma confirmação melhor por parte dos cariocas. Me pergunto porque é evitado nas novelas e em filmes dublados no Rio de Janeiro. Já parou pra pensar?
> 
> Ah, meu ex-namorado era de Sorocaba e usava o "tu + r retroflexo". Era bem engraçado.


Em Sorocaba, normalmente, não se usa o tu. Pois eu já visitei e ninguém usou o tu comigo...
Só na cidade de Santos e arredores se usa o tu. (mas em Ubatuba não). Mas concordo quanto ao r retroflexo de Sorocaba.
[não vou rir  ]


----------



## Opera fan

Tratar por você um perfeito estranho - velho ou novo, importante ou não - do mesmo modo que se fala a uma criança ou ao seu cônjuge, ou amante por que não! devem de concordar que não faz senso nenhum.
Também ilógico é usar-se o "tu" e "você" na mesma frase.


----------



## kurumin

Opera fan said:


> Tratar por você um perfeito estranho - velho ou novo, importante ou não - do mesmo modo que se fala a uma criança ou ao seu cônjuge, ou amante por que não! devem de concordar que não faz senso nenhum.
> Também ilógico é usar-se o "tu" e "você" na mesma frase.


Por que ilógico, se têm o mesmo valor semântico?

'''Se você não se cuidar, AIDS vai te pegar''
{ministério da saude}

''Vem pra Caixa você também, vem!''
[propaganda]


----------



## Alandria

Opera fan said:


> Tratar por você um perfeito estranho - velho ou novo, importante ou não - do mesmo modo que se fala a uma criança ou ao seu cônjuge, ou amante por que não! devem de concordar que não faz senso nenhum.
> Também ilógico é usar-se o "tu" e "você" na mesma frase.



Ai, meu deus. Vou respirar fundo. humm... ahhhh! Me acalmei...
Mais uma vez, huuuuumm... ahhh! Pronto... 

Não é só no português brasileiro que ocorrem essas misturas de tratamento. Esse tipo de coisa ocorre até mesmo no português europeu que mistura o "vos", "convosco" e "vosso" com "vocês". O espanhol de Andalucía (espanha) também mistura o tratamento de "vosotros" com "ustedes", inclusive já ouvi trechos de músicas dessa variante assim: "ustedes sois".

É incrível como ainda haja gente que acredita em controle prescritivo linguístico. Essas pessoas gostariam que ainda existisse o imperialismo linguístico. Ou talvez a ditadura linguística, assim dizendo. As pessoas não vão mudar sua forma de falar nem por decreto!!! Gente, vamos deixar de ser radicais!!!


----------



## Opera fan

Usamos "vos", "convosco" e "vosso" e outros termos precisamente para evitar o eterno "você" para toda a gente e em todos os casos. A nossa lingua é mais rica do que isso.
Fico aguardando a resposta aos meus comentários anteriores.


----------



## Alandria

*Opera Fan*, você não entendeu nada do que eu disse, mas não custa nada citar de novo o meu próprio post.



			
				Alandria said:
			
		

> Não é só no português brasileiro que ocorrem essas misturas de tratamento. Esse tipo de coisa ocorre até mesmo no português europeu que *mistura* o *"vos"*, *"convosco"* e *"vosso"* com *"vocês"*. O espanhol de Andalucía (espanha) também mistura o tratamento de "vosotros" com "ustedes", inclusive já ouvi trechos de músicas dessa variante assim: "ustedes sois".


----------



## uchi.m

Opera fan said:


> Com certeza! Acabemos com o "nós" e com tudo que seja menos fácil de usar por quem nunca foi à escola. Desapareçam também a maior parte dos pronomes pessoais  - para que servem eles ? Palavras que requerem  -o, -lo, -lhe, e definitivamente -lo-ia, etc. etc. só servem para complicar; com o "você" todo o mundo se entende. E o conjuntivo, que droga! Por que não ir um pouco mais longe e  escrever do modo que as crianças falam? Com certeza, evoluamos _involuamos_ até ao menor denominador comum!



No Brasil, não sei se feliz ou infelizmente, o português falado muitas vezes prefere pronomes do caso reto no lugar dos oblíquos, e os poucos pronomes oblíquos geralmente em situação de próclise:

_Me passe o sal antes que outra pessoa pegue ele_.

O pronome _você_ é, se não usado, ao menos entendido como a 2.a pessoa em todas as regiões do país.

Não sei como se dá a evolução ou não de uma língua. Só sei que ela está assim e não fui eu sozinho o culpado!


----------



## kurumin

Opera fan said:


> Usamos "vos", "convosco" e "vosso" e outros termos precisamente para evitar o eterno "você" para toda a gente e em todos os casos. A nossa lingua é mais rica do que isso.
> Fico aguardando a resposta aos meus comentários anteriores.


 
Nós também usamos TE para evitar o eterno _você_ 

Você sabe que eu vi você.
Você sabe que eu te vi.

Quem que você viu ?
-Eu vi você.


----------



## Opera fan

Como é que a palavra *E*volução dá origem ao verbo *IN*voluir?


----------



## Opera fan

"Você sabe que eu te vi."

Como explica tratar uma  pessoa por "tu" quando usa  "você" na mesma frase? Estes dois tratamentos são incompativeis!


----------



## Alandria

Gente, será que vale a pena repetir de novo o que já foi severamente debatido neste tópico?

Gastei toda a minha energia, quem tiver paciência, eu agradeço de coração.
A minha estourou, melhor eu parar por aqui pra não gerar um clima desagradável.


----------



## kurumin

Opera fan said:


> "Você sabe que eu te vi."
> 
> Como explica tratar uma pessoa por "tu" quando usa "você" na mesma frase? Estes dois tratamentos são incompativeis!


 
TU = VOCÊ aqui no Brasil

TEU = SEU 
CONTIGO = COM VOCÊ

tu e você, são semanticamente perfeitamente compatíveis no Brasil
já que os dois significam a mesma coisa...

em minha região usamos o você (até com meu cachorro eu falo você  )
e não tu. mesmo assim, usamos sim o clítico TE porque os cliticos O/A desapareceram da fala e na fala fica um pouco pesado usar sempre você... _falei_ _pra você que vi você ontem no show de Ivete.... te falei que vi você..., falei pra você que te vi..._soa perfeitamente natural e normal, até os professores de português falam assim.


----------



## kurumin

Opera fan said:


> "Você sabe que eu te vi."
> 
> Como explica tratar uma pessoa por "tu" quando usa "você" na mesma frase? Estes dois tratamentos são incompativeis!


 
Em Portugal: Vocês sabem que eu vos vi.
No Brasil: Você sabe que eu te vi.

Aquele que não tem pecado algum, atire a primeira pedra.


----------



## Vanda

Lá vem.... eu jogando ventilador na farofa. Como acontece com todos os tópicos abertos até hoje sobre as diferenças lingüísticas (regionais e internacionais) acabamos nos desviando do assunto, repetindo-nos (leiam por favor todos os tópicos relacionados e verão *que os mesmos argumentos estão sendo usados vez após vez;* variações sobre um mesmo tema) e não acrescentando nada ao que já foi dito e repetido incansavelmente. Por exemplo, neste tópico mesmo já estamos discutindo você e tu, lembram-se que temos um tópico ENORME sobre o assunto? 
O clima do fórum começa a abaixar DE NOVO e acredito que já esteja  se tornando desagradável para os que nos visitam. 
*Até que* os ânimos se esfriem vou fechar este tópico -  uns dois dias - para dar tempo também de pensarem alguma coisa sobre o tema, que, não sei se se lembram,  é AGENTE ou A GENTE!

A Moderadora! (triste)


----------



## garotopunkrock

Antes de qualquer coisa... Sou carioca e uso "Tu" freqüentemente e sem preocupação com a “correta” conjugação (expressão típica: “tu vai comigo?”). No entanto, como os muitos outros cariocas, eu vario entre "tu" e "você" e às vezes até “cê”. Em contrapartida, deparo-me com o pronome "vós" somente em livros de literatura e na bíblia. Quanto ao "a gente" está generalizado na língua coloquial. O “camarada” só dirá "nós" quando estiver preocupado com o discurso.
Estudo na faculdade de letras (UFRJ) e quero dizer que este e muitos outros assuntos semelhantes são objetos de discussão, debate e pesquisa. Bom, o que temos ter em mente quando estudamos tal assunto é que há TRÊS tipos de gramática: 1) a gramática implícita que aquela que o falante adquire quando criança; 2) a gramática normativa que é aquela que dita normas do “do bem escrever”; e 3) a gramática descritiva que é aquela que, como o sugere o nome, descreve as variações que ocorrem na língua, criando hipóteses para essas variações para descobrir as “leis” que regem essas variações que um dia podem, ou não, acarretar na mudança da língua. (Um exemplo bem prático e didático é o surgimento do pronome “você”: Antes ele era “Vossa Mercê”. Outro exemplo é a expressão “vou embora” que antes era “vou em boa hora” e etc). Uma mudança na língua sempre é conseqüência de uma variação; porém, uma variação nem sempre se firma em mudança. 
            Com relação ao “nóis” citado no post, deve-se lembrar que a escrita NÃO constitui uma relação íntima com a pronúncia. Basta observar: o vocábulo “telefone” que é mais freqüente ter os dois “e” abertos (como se fosse “téléfone”) na região Nordeste, enquanto que, na região Sudeste, é mais freqüente com “e” fechado (e.g.: “têlêfone”). Outro exemplo pode ser o vocábulo “Tia” que no Nordeste é mais freqüente sem chiado, enquanto que na região Sudeste é mais freqüente com chiado (e.g.: “tchia”). A escrita não passa de uma convenção. Já que a escrita não possui esta relação íntima com a fonética, logo aparecerão os mais variados erros de ortografia. “chuchu” e “xuxu”, “açúcar” e “assucar”, “a gente” e “agente”, e assim vai. O alfabeto fonético é que terá preocupação com a grafia exata para tal pronúncia. (Procure por IPA – International Phonetic Alphabet)
            Com relação ao “a gente”, por enquanto não sei de onde veio. Mas pode ser comparado com o “On” (“a gente”) do francês que concorre com o “Nous” (“nós”). Por exemplo, conjugamos em português:

Em português, assim como em francês, observa-se o uso da terminação de terceira pessoa do singular na primeira pessoa do plural. “ele fala” e “a gente fala”; “il parle” e “on parle”. É interessante. E se pensarmos no inglês: “I speak, you speak, he/she/it speaks, we speak, you speak, they speak”. Somente a terceira pessoa do singular sofre mudança de flexão.
No trecho acima, exibi dois tópicos amplos de pesquisa: 1) redução do quadro de flexões verbais; e 2) substituição de “nós” por “a gente”.
No primeiro caso, sabe-se que o português tem como língua matriz o latim. O latim é uma língua feita de declinações, isto é, que vai determinar quem é o sujeito e o predicado, etc, são os sufixos (escuta-se dizer que o latim é uma língua sintética). No outro extremo podemos colocar a língua inglesa, pobre em sufixos (como mostrado acima).
No latim clássico, os pronomes pessoais (“ego”, por exemplo) não eram usados como se vê em português: Latim: “amo”; Português: “amo” ou “eu amo”; Contrariamente: Inglês: sempre “I love” e francês: sempre “j’aime”. O que quero dizer com tudo isso é que se uma língua reduz o seu quadro de flexões verbais a tendência é a fixação do pronome na frente do verbo (na frente no caso dessas línguas). No francês, torna-se obrigatório a utilização do pronome pessoal na frente do verbo, mesmo tendo a terminação na escrita, pois na pronúncia não se distingue flexões (pronuncia-se: “je parle, tu parle, il parle, on parle, nous parlon, vous parlê, il parle”, logo, torna-se obrigatório o uso do pronome).
Com relação ao “a gente”, creio que seja um “plural semântico” já que ao falarmos “a gente” traz-se à tona a idéia de “muita gente”. Como, sintaticamente, “a gente” se encontra no singular, logo, conjuga-se o verbo no singular. Em francês, o “on” vê do latim “hommo” (“homem”), que foi sofrendo alterações: Hommo > Hom > On. Uma vez escutei dizer que já se utilizou o “Om” em português que foi substituído por “a gente”, mas não posso garantir. 

http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese-Brazilian/Studies/Subject_realization.htm

http://www.edu365.cat/eso/muds/frances/on/regla.html


----------



## garotopunkrock

Esqueci de dizer que estou aberto a opiniões e idéias... devo lembrar que redigi este texto em 1 hora, então deve conter alguns erros... qualquer dúvida, a gente conversa....


----------



## Alandria

garotopunkrock, concordo plenamente com o seu último post. É o que eu sempre digo e repito neste fórum.


----------



## maralto

Em relação a _a_ _gente_ e _nós_, concordo com o que já foi dito sobre o seu uso em Portugal...e não usamos o _nós_ com pedantismo nenhum, e natural; diria que há 50% de uso para cada uma das possibilidades...claro, se falarmos numa situação muito informal, evitamos o uso de _a_ _gente_ e usamos o _nós_, com ou sem o pronome omisso...
No que diz respeito ao _vós_, ainda é usado, especialmente no campo, por pessoas mais idosas...e, já agora, o _você_ vem de _*Vossa*_ _*mercê*_...que acabou por se transformar em *vossemecê*--que ainda se usa bstante em Portugal...
Ex: O que é que vossemecê quer? E creio que, *vossa* *mercê* era equivalente a *vossa* *graça*...


----------



## MOC

maralto said:


> No que diz respeito ao _vós_, ainda é usado, especialmente no campo, por pessoas mais idosas


 
No norte de Portugal usa-se independentemente da idade, ou se é no campo ou na cidade. À medida que se vai para sul é que o vós se vai tornando mais específico de escalões etários mais e mais idosos até que desaparece (quase) por completo.


----------



## AngelSweet

Olá... Sei que este tópico já foi colocado há muito tempo atrás  mas mesmo assim, marco aqui a minha "presença"!!  
Gostava de dizer, que às vezes as coisas parecem complicadas porque nós as complicamos!! eh eh!

Relativamente às questões " a gente fica preocupada" ou "a gente fica preocupado"... que tal substituir "a gente" por, por exemplo, "o pessoal" ou "a malta"?! 
Assim teriamos: 
"O pessoal fica preocupado" e
"A malta fica preocupada"

Bolas, nós dizemos: "o homem", para falar do ser humano (incluímos assim, o ser homem e o ser mulher), porque não utilizar: "a gente", para incluir o homem e a mulher???!?!? 

Voltando a falar sério, para "A gente", o correcto será dizer "a gente está preocupada"!



Saudações Ancrematesiais ;o)


----------



## aliss1

kurumin said:


> também acho, soa como _passato remoto_ em italiano ou _whom_ em inglês


 
Bem, o _passato remoto_ e' usado muito no sul da Italia e tambem em Roma a gente o usa  So' no Norte do pais a gente esqueceu este tempo


----------



## Istriano

Nunca ouvi alguém em Roma usar o passato remoto...
Passato remoto em Roma é c_oisa do passado_ bem como o é_ beijo na boca_,_ a moda agora é namorar pelado.

*Entendeu? *

1.  Hai capito? Sì, ho capito (_geral_)
2. Capisti? S__ì,__ capii (_uso siciliano_).
[Amo o limão siciliano e a Siciliano ]
_


----------



## garotopunkrock

AngelSweet said:


> Olá... Sei que este tópico já foi colocado há muito tempo atrás  mas mesmo assim, marco aqui a minha "presença"!!
> Gostava de dizer, que às vezes as coisas parecem complicadas porque nós as complicamos!! eh eh!
> 
> Relativamente às questões " a gente fica preocupada" ou "a gente fica preocupado"... que tal substituir "a gente" por, por exemplo, "o pessoal" ou "a malta"?!
> Assim teriamos:
> "O pessoal fica preocupado" e
> "A malta fica preocupada"
> 
> Bolas, nós dizemos: "o homem", para falar do ser humano (incluímos assim, o ser homem e o ser mulher), porque não utilizar: "a gente", para incluir o homem e a mulher???!?!?
> 
> Voltando a falar sério, para "A gente", o correcto será dizer "a gente está preocupada"!
> 
> 
> 
> Saudações Ancrematesiais ;o)



Faz todo o sentido, já que existe aí o artigo feminino "a".
Então por que será que existe a dúvida?
(http://www.lume.ufrgs.br/bitstream/handle/10183/4003/000406585.pdf?sequence=1).


----------



## Istriano

_A gente está preocupado = Nós estamos preocupados.
A gente está preocupada = Nós estamos preocupadas.

''A gente''_ funciona como *forma de tratamento*


> Com as formas de tratamento, faz-se a concordância com o sexo das  pessoas a que se referem:
> 
> 
> Vossa Senhoria está sendo convidado (homem) a assistir ao III  Seminário da  FALE.
> Vossa Excelência será informada (mulher) a respeito das  conclusões do III Seminário da FALE.


----------

